# Help! Accidently deleted all photos



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

I accidently deleted all the photos on my phone's SD card! Anyone have a way of recovering them?

*edit: was able to recover using a program called "RESOLV" and hooking phone up to PC*

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

